# Pas de notification sur ipad2 wifi iOS 5.0.1 ???



## baba31 (10 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je possède mon iPad 2 wifi depuis deux jours, c'est un régal à l'utiliser.
J'ai cependant un gros souci comme le titre l'indique : les notifications push ne semblent pas marcher que ce soit sous forme de pastille, de bandeau ainsi que dans le centre des notifications....
J'ai tout bien vérifié : j'ai Ken activé çes fonctions dans mes réglages mais il n'y a aucun moyen d'avoir des alertes quand je reçois mes mails, quand j'ai des notifications Facebook ou twitter, etc.

Alors à quoi c'est dû ?? C'est très embêtant.

Est-ce que ça ne marche pas en mode wifi ?
Quand je suis en partage de connexion avec l'iPhone sur le réseau 3G il me semble ne rien avoir non plus...

Aidez-moi je désespère ne trouver aucune réponse à ce souci.

Merci d'avance !


;-)


----------



## Rémi M (10 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Direction Réglages > Notifications. En arrivant dans ce menu, tu as toutes les applications qui ont été ouvertes au moins une fois, et proposant un service push. 

Prenons l'exemple des mails, sélectionne l'application mail dans ce menu, tu arrives dans un second menu. 
Tu peux choisir l'alerte (quand tu auras reçu un mail -> Bannière / Alertes ou Aucune (sûrement sélectionné vu ton problème)), mais aussi d'avoir une "Pastille sur l'icône de l'app" (avoir le nombre de mails que tu as reçu ou qui sont non lus), et après d'autres réglages.

Tu as activé la fonction Push, mais tu n'as pas fait les réglages, essaye en faisant cela, et tiens nous au courant si cela ne marche pas


----------



## baba31 (11 Décembre 2011)

Merci Rémi mais j'ai bien précisé que j'avais tout bien activé...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h59 ----------

Il semble que j'aie trouvé d'où vient mon problème.
Ce serait à cause de ma livebox de chez orange je crois que que c'est le là deuxième (dernier modèle). Il y a un problème de port ou je ne sais trop quoi, ce qui fait que les notifications push ne peuvent marcher....
Vraiment relu cette histoire quelqu'un aurait un tuyau pour m'aider à paramétrer la livebox pour ça? J'avoue que là je suis vraiment nul nul....

Merci


----------



## baba31 (11 Décembre 2011)

Ok pour le wifi, en effet ça devrait marcher.
Ensuite, oui le centre de notificztions apparaît bien, j'ai la version 5.0.1... Mais je n'ai aucune notification comme c'est marqué et tous les réglages sur mon appareil sont ok.

Non mais je pense que ça vient de cette p.... De livebox


----------

